# Removing spark plug wires of coil



## mgcolli (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey guys. So hopefully this is a stupid question and it is an easy fix. But I am trying to remove my spark plug wires from the coil to test the wires and the coil and can't seem to figure out how to remove the wires from the coil. All the videos I see just show guys pulling them off or twisting them off but mine seem to be different. It is a 1992 Yamaha 30 HP C30ELRQ. I'll post a picture of the connection. Any help would be great.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Don’t yank on them with pliers...looks like someone already gave one hell! Bwahaha


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I do not believe the wires come off the coil.

I could be wrong though.

https://www.vansoutboardparts.com/y...602?trail=37994,38237,37994,38237,66861,68363


----------



## mgcolli (Jun 25, 2017)

DuckNut , that is what I am leaning toward at this point as well. Do you know how to test it with a volt meter if they don't come apart? And do you happen to know what the volt meter is supposed to read for a good coil?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If someone has a SELOC manual it’s all in there. I’m nowhere close to home for a while.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

dont try too hard , one pc assembly I’m pretty sure. You’ll ruin it 
30 hp mariner ,once upon a time. Good luck.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

mgcolli said:


> And do you happen to know what the volt meter is supposed to read for a good coil?


Page 9

http://www.cdielectronics.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/CDI-Electronics-DVA-Charts.pdf


----------

